

No more RT - use Fav.Tweets instead - parterburn
http://www.sixteenseven.com/fav.tweets/

======
parterburn
Ideally, I don’t always like to see the re-tweet noise in my feed so this
would be my suggestion for twitter:

# No more re-tweets, use the star (favorites) feature already available #
Clients could implement a 'show your friends favorites' \- for example
TwitterFox could have a 'favorites' tab that shows your friends latest
favorites # Multiple digg-like tools could be built on top of this if everyone
would use the same method that would allow mass-audience to see that latest
trending topics, etc.

